

Nearly Optimal Sparse Fourier Transform - bane
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1201.2501v1.pdf

======
evanb
Link to the abstract:

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1201.2501](http://arxiv.org/abs/1201.2501)

------
IsTom
What other algorithms could use this improve their run times? Something with
matrices?

------
DonGateley
The link is dead.

~~~
bane
Works fine here.

~~~
DonGateley
Works fine here too now that I disabled my browser's PDF plugin. :-)

